# Dell Xps Gen 5 Psu



## scury (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey I have a dell XPS gen 5 right now and I just got the new ATI Radeon HD 4870 graphics card. My problem is that I just realized that the ATI Radeon requires 4 extra power connections that my current PSU doesn't have. Dell won't help me since my warranty is expired.. and I was curious as to if there is a better PSU that will fit into my case. Needs to have 4 more connectors for my new graphics card =)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which Model is this a XPS400? the 4870 normally has 2 6 pin connectors?? what brand and model card did you get?


----------



## scury (Aug 30, 2008)

I need two 75W 6-pin PCI Express® power connectors. Preferably some sort of PSU booster?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea but do you know what model Dell you have?


----------



## scury (Aug 30, 2008)

Nope. I am looking at the dell website and it just says xps gen 5... I can give you specs if needed. But I found a PSU booster.. FSP X3 - 300 watt power supply booster. It looks like it would work, right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They usually don't work all that well,
Does your dell have a service tag?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which power supply do have the 460w or the 650w there will be a label on the side of the power supply you should be able to see it by removing the side cover.


----------



## scury (Aug 30, 2008)

Its a 650 watt PSU. Whats wrong with the FSP X3 booster?? Has 2 PCIe power connectors. Which is what I need right?


----------



## scury (Aug 30, 2008)

BTW you can't see the power supply because its rectangular and actually is the base of the case if you will. So its unreachable as far as uncovering it.
Service tag: JF0H981


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

any corsair power supply, Thermal take (but only toughpowers), I dont have the whole list if known quality PSU's memorized but those are the 2 most reliable. All power boosters do is eventually short out your existing PSU.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you looked in the case for the power connectors the 650w has the two you need


----------



## scury (Aug 30, 2008)

Where do you suggest I put this new power supply? Like I said the current power supply is a Dell power supply that is rectangular in shape and rather thin. There is no room inside my case(Especially with addition of ati radeon hd 4870). How does the FSP X3 Booster drain my current PSU? It runs off its own AC adapter. Does it even plug into the old PSU?


----------



## scury (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes I have looked inside the case. Unless I have somehow missed these connectors. I found one connecter thats looks like a PCIE power connector puts its marked p5..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's them P4 & P5. P4 may be plugged into your current card??


----------



## scury (Aug 30, 2008)

The one "p5" connector would fit into one of the two PCIE power connector slots that was required by this massive graphics card. But that still left me with one PCIE power slot unfilled. I didnt see any other cables available that would fit.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4088235&CatId=3670
Thats the card btw. In case you needed to know.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dell XPS Gen5 650w Psu> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dimxpsg5/sm/techov0.htm#wp1057628

In the pictures P4 and P5 are 6 pin video connectors

If you only have a P5 then you don't have the 650w you have the 460w

The problem with the add on aux power supplies is than your main supply provides power to the slot at the bottom of the card while the second one provides power to the connectors at the rear of the card so they are not separated has much as you think.
And you don't want to have to buy a replacement for that psu you have.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

PC Power and Cooling has replacement P/S's for Dells . . might be worth checking them out


----------



## scury (Aug 30, 2008)

So is there a 650watt Dell PSU that I can purchase that will FIT for my tower? Also will it have 2 pci-e power connectors? Also how much damage could this "aux" power unit cause to my main psu and how? This booster is supposedly crossfire/sli certified. Currently I have not had any other options presented to me that will allow me to run this card. So, if you have a solution to my problem please let me know. Seeing as you are implying that replacing the PSU is hard/impossible and my current PSU doesnt have the right connectors.. what do you expect me to do? The only solution i see is the booster.. and you guys are saying its bad but leaving me with no other solution just saying that mine isnt a good one.

PS. Please look at computer specs before leaving info on PSU's that don't fit for my computer =)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you looked at the PC Power and cooling options?


----------



## scury (Aug 30, 2008)

yes none fit.... Can anyone please inform me to as how this booster is going to drain my main PSU? I have already ordered this FSP X3 booster and haven't found any information saying that they don't work well. If you guys know something please inform me!!! I do not want to damage my computer lol.

Here is a link to the item a bought.. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104019


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.asp?itemid=27256504
Dell 650w xps gen5 psu.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

simpswr said:


> Have you looked at the PC Power and cooling options?


No simpswr these are more like a 1u server psu modified to attach to the bottom of the dell case.


----------



## scury (Aug 30, 2008)

PSU unit cover? You sure this is the "upgrade" from my 460w PSU?.... And still no one has told me as to WHY or HOW this booster will do damage to my main PSU. I'd rather spend $90 on a booster instead of $220 on a PSU I don't need and would be hard to install.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can use the booster, I just have never seen anybody have a long life from them, they add a lot of heat in the front of the case without a good way to exhaust it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If I were you I would consider using a 4850 card instead of the 4870 with the cpu your running I don't think you would see that much difference.


----------



## scury (Aug 30, 2008)

Damn in Hindsight getting the 4850 would of probably been a better idea as seeing I do have one available pci-e power cord. Maybe tigerdirect will allow me to return the 4870.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's worth a shot.


----------



## scury (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the help even though it may have been painful :1angel:

I will let you guys know how things pan out.


----------



## scury (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok... I got the 4870 ati graphics card in... set it up and attached the FSP x3 300 watt PSU booster.. connected the PCI power cords.. installed everything... and I get the same FPS as i did with my old ATI radeon 1650... Please help..


----------

